# MLK day with my brother's from Labor System Lodge #324 F&AM PHA PANAMA CITY FL



## Darrel B Smith (Jan 15, 2018)

We was selling gumbo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my LGLS676 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 16, 2018)

Great pics! Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## LK600 (Jan 16, 2018)

Looks fun!  Our county fair coincided with most everyone celebrating there.


----------



## Keith C (Jan 18, 2018)

I am really loving the photos that you post showing your Lodge Brothers out in the community Bro. Darrel!


----------



## Bloke (Jan 27, 2018)

Great to see your lodge is so active - doing all this stuff together, I would imagine creates a strong social group ?


----------



## BroEFogle (Dec 31, 2018)

NICE.


----------

